# ?

## admin

.             ?  .  
  ,  ,       ,     ,       .      .       15    .  VΙ  V   ..    -  -.             ,   1054       . 
       1174 .  ,        833 ,   1999    1100- .        ,      1100 . ,           ,      .   , , :  ,  1974     800- ,   1100 ;  ,   300  !?  
   ,       ;       .        ,    . ,              .    ,   .  
   -       .     ,   ,           , ,  .      ,      .      300-     .  
 1796-1802 .      ,   1802 .     . ,             1709 .,    ΧΙΧ ,   ,       .  ,  ,     ,     . 
  ΧΙΧ    . ,  1803-1805 .    .     ,      8 .  1804-1811 .   7   ,     .          (  , ,   ,  ,   1840 .   ). 
  1818-1819 .      ...      ..,     ..,  ...  1844 .       ...          . ,     ,      ,       .  1865-1866 .     .. -,     .      ..    ..,   ...  1900-1921 .        ... 
 1917-1920      .           .

----------


## admin

,    .                
 20-  XX      .         ..     ? .  ,          .   (. )     .    ,    .      ,         .    .    . 
1920-1930- .   .   ,  ,   - .  1923 .    224  .  , ,    ..  1929 .  ,        .  1931 .         . 
 1924 .    23 ,    1231 .  1926 .   ..,   1934   ...  1928 .    ,   .. 
 1932-1933 .  ,      ,      .     ,         .     , ,   .   , ,     -.   ,      .     - .   1941     35 , 11 , 4 , 2 , 2 .    .. (1926)  ..  (1934). 
          .      ,    ,     .  1941-43 .    ,         .    . 23  1943      .       . 23         . 
        ...  (1958)         (1964) 
    : 1939  130305, 1959  143097, 1965  170100, 1966  177515. 
  1960-     19 , 33 ,    24000 ., 3  (,   -),    10446 .  107 .
1970  1980 .    ,   ,     .                .

----------


## admin

,   -   .    ,     , , , , , ,    
     ,   .   _-_    . *, ,    :* , , ,  , , *:* , , , , , , ,   .*   :* , ,  , , , , , , , , *    :* , , ,, , , , , * ,   :* , , , , , ,   .                
_  ._           .  .  .        ?      ? 
       . ,      ?__  (    ,  ,  )   ,   .         (__ ).       :   ( );   (       ,   );   ( ,  );    :  ,  ,  .   ,  . 
    , , ,        .       .     ,    .     .       . ,                ...   . 
 ,       , , ,        .         ,          . *  !*  
    .      .            .    ,      .          ,    .         ** ,        . .  -          . __   .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  -   !    ,    .     - .     .    -      ,    .     ,  ,    ,   -   ,     .      ....

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,   ,

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,    ,  .    "  " 
       .     .

----------


## wwa

*fragov*,     ...        ?

----------


## admin

> *fragov*,     ...        ?

  http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-5993/

----------


## saletell

,   -!    - ... ?!! 
 ,     "-17"?!! -

----------


## wwa

> ,   -!    - ... ?!!

   ,   ( )     ,   !
     . 
..     ...

----------


## Smolik

> ,   ( )     ,   !
>      . 
> ..     ...

    ,  ,  ,      ,  ,     ,   ,  " " (/ 3990) .      2004,    .

----------


## MOLOKO

...  -  ... 
   ?    " "?               ?   ? 
     ?

----------

